# Guess the MBTI of the above user



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

By request!!

Guess the MBTI of the above user based on their enneagram.

*Remember to turn off signatures when you post!


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

*entj*


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Entp


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Intj


----------



## Luzy (Jul 19, 2014)

enfj


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

^ENTP


Luzy said:


> enfj


ewww :tongue:


----------



## salt (Jun 22, 2015)

Estj


----------



## lactosecat (May 29, 2011)

Intj


----------



## Splash Shin (Apr 7, 2011)

Enfp.

i'm a 7w8.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Entp


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Istj


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

infp


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

ENTP. My signature has no typing.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Infp


----------



## justroaming (Jul 8, 2015)

Esfj :typingneko:


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Intj


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Infp


----------



## SmartasJoe (Jan 16, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Istp


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Infp


----------



## justroaming (Jul 8, 2015)

hmmm Infp,


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Isfj!


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Intj


----------



## TheVerb (Mar 4, 2015)

Infp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Estp


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Intp


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

Enfp


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Intp


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Isfp

Edit: Shit, I thought this was guessing based on avatars. No way isfp for westlose, then.
Maybe istp but xnfj seems allright.

Edit2: ok based on enneagram. Istj then.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm going to preamble with - - I'm no good at MBTI typing (don't know enough about it).

I'm going to guess … ESTP (or ENTP, it makes no difference to me - - I don't know how you tease out an "N" vs. "S" via observation yet). :cupcake:


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

ENFP, maybe?

Still doing my research, but So1 is the current best guess. Definitely not a 9, 4, probably not a 5.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd guess ENTJ for Brains.

I'm 3w4 core, maybe 6w7 and 8w9 for fixes.


----------



## Lunacik (Apr 19, 2014)

Oh...you typed yourself for me...alright...sure.


----------



## Moo Rice (Apr 9, 2018)

INFx (?)


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

INTx


----------

